# The fastest way to lose weight? (1 1/2 months)



## stacey (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, so my office is betting on who can lose the most weight in a month & a half time period. It's $100 buy-in so the winner receives $500 total. Obviously this would persuade anyone to try and win right? 

Anyways, I need your help girls. I LOVE food, it's not even funny. I just had a baby 7 months ago and I still have the baby fat. I'm 5'4" and last time I check I was 150 lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Needless to say I'm not happy with my weight or the excess fat that I have. After I had my first son I went back to 115-120 lbs in about 4 months... and I'm looking to get down to that again. I'm currently a size 8/10 and want to be down to a size 3.

Any suggestions on how to loose at least 15 min but obviously a lot more in that time period that is healthy?

A co-worker is taking natural laxatives to clean out her intestine which I think I’m going to do as well starting next week.  That should take some unnecessary junk out of my body & hopefully lose a bit of weight.  

Anyways, any suggestions? Food and exercise?

Thanks!!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 1, 2006)

Write down everything you eat! It really makes you think about everthing you're putting into your mouth, drink plenty of water to flush out your system, try and do some cardiovascular exercise 3-4 times a week at least, even if its just half an hour, and do strength exercise 2-3 times a week, but not on consecutive days. Eat plenty of fruit and veg! Prunes are a natural laxative - and really tasty. If you have the urge to eat but aren't hungry, chew gum or brush your teeth! Make sure you have a motivational pic to hand, that you can look at if you feel like giving up - that is if the money isn't motivation enough! Keep raisins and other dry fruits to snack on if you get hungry. Buy spray oil!! It's only 1 calorie a spray, and does exactly the same job as normal oil, saving lots of calories! I'll try and think of some more stuff too


----------



## tracie (Mar 1, 2006)

when you do your cardio try doing HIIT...high intensity interval training.  There's research basically showing that with HIIT your body is unable to stabilize while doing cardio, making it work harder and it doesn't plateau out.  

http://www.musclemedia.com/training/hiit.asp

focus on lean proteins, fewer carbs, drink a lot of water.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 1, 2006)

deleted


----------



## blondekitten (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rank_as* 
_Make sure you don't take it too far or too fast._

 
That's a very good point...i think it's recommended to lose no more than 2 pounds a week really, so be sure to keep that in mind.

But i'm sure you'll be fine as long as you don't go below 1100 calories a day. Every time you want to eat something that you know won't help you lose weight, just think...is the few moments of yumminess I get out of eating this worth $500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet being thinner & having $500 will taste better than any food that is tempting you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just think, you could use the money to buy your thinner new body some thinner new clothes!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 2, 2006)

Or some more MAC stuff. =D


----------



## glamella (Mar 2, 2006)

South Beach diet, seriously...


----------



## GlamDazzled (Mar 2, 2006)

your BEST bet would be to do a macrobiotic cleans.....you could lose about 15 pounds in 4 - 5 days. and its totally healthy and beneficial for your body.


----------



## anuy (Mar 2, 2006)

i dont know if its safe, but i did the atkins diet and lost 20 pounds in a month


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i dont know if its safe, but i did the atkins diet and lost 20 pounds in a month_

 
The Atkins diet is safe only for short term!  I know a lot of people that lost alot of weight doing this, but it does creep back when you stop.


----------



## stacey (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_your BEST bet would be to do a macrobiotic cleans.....you could lose about 15 pounds in 4 - 5 days. and its totally healthy and beneficial for your body._

 
can you explain this?


----------



## glamella (Mar 3, 2006)

Cleanses aren't meant for weight loss though. Usually done to decrease intake of "bad" stuff like sugar and caffeine.  The weight also comes back almost immediately.


----------



## stacey (Mar 3, 2006)

Well I'm trying to get to 115 (I'm currently 149) and stay at that weight. So I'm planning to cut down on sugars & bad stuff.


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondekitten* 
_That's a very good point...i think it's recommended to lose no more than 2 pounds a week really, so be sure to keep that in mind.

But i'm sure you'll be fine as long as you don't go below 1100 calories a day. Every time you want to eat something that you know won't help you lose weight, just think...is the few moments of yumminess I get out of eating this worth $500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bet being thinner & having $500 will taste better than any food that is tempting you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just think, you could use the money to buy your thinner new body some thinner new clothes!_

 

It is recommended weight wise on what to lose per week. But in my first week back at a gym I dropped 7 pounds. 

1. if you want to lose water weight: CARDIO go for 2 miles on the treadmill, 2 on a bike and do a stair stepper for 20 minutes
2. you won't lose all your weight by cardio, to lose fat you must lift weights that don't mean you gotta go in and bench even 100 pounds, just bench the bar and you will notice a difference i promise


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Well I'm trying to get to 115 (I'm currently 149) and stay at that weight. So I'm planning to cut down on sugars & bad stuff._

 
Short of lipo (and not even that way), you won't go down to 115 in 1 month...your body will think you're trying to starve it and will actually slow down your metabolism even more if you take drastic measures...definitely increase the water intake, up the exercise (high intensity intervals will help) and up your protein intake as well (don't cut out all your carbs, or you'll get cranky and end up eating the house!). 

I bet no one in your office will (safely and permanently) lose more than 7-8 lbs...that being said, a 10-lb weight loss (which should be a dress size) IS possible in 1 month, but you have to be very disciplined...


----------



## glamella (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.nicole.* 
_It is recommended weight wise on what to lose per week. But in my first week back at a gym I dropped 7 pounds. 

1. if you want to lose water weight: CARDIO go for 2 miles on the treadmill, 2 on a bike and do a stair stepper for 20 minutes
2. you won't lose all your weight by cardio, to lose fat you must lift weights that don't mean you gotta go in and bench even 100 pounds, just bench the bar and you will notice a difference i promise_

 
I agree, you can lose up to 10 lbs quickly when you first start up a diet/exercise regimen.  Then it slows, but it will be steady.  Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## stacey (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not planning to be 115lbs in the month & 1/2 time frame that's just madness! haha But I do plan on winning this thing. I signed up for Bikram Yoga which I start today. I'm excited cause they work out for 90mins in a heated room. I saw the people doing it yesterday and they were completely soaked.. CRAZY! anyways, i'll keep you updated!


----------

